# Eggdrop



## Catscrash (13. Januar 2005)

Hi, kennt sich einer von euch mit dem IRC-Bot Eggdrop für Windows, also Windrop aus?

ich hab den installiert bekommen, und er läuft auch und hängt bei mir im Channel, aber ich will doch jetzt so sachen wie auto-ops etc. mit dem machen, außerdem das der so befehle entgegennimmt wie !users oder !wetter, !google, oder all sowas. wie geht das? 

wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

edit: mist, das sollte in IRC. Kann das ein Mod evtl. verschieben? Danke!


----------

